# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  راه اندازی open cv 2.4.5 در Visual Studio 2012

## goldpower

ویژوال استدیو 2012 رو نصب کردم (همچنین نصب اپدیت 1 و 2 ان) به همراه open cv 2.4.5 در ویندوز سون سرویس پک یک 64 بیتی.

تمام تنظیمات لازم رو  برای راه انداختن open cv 2.4.5 انجام دادم. ولی متاسفانه با مشکل زیر برخورد کردم و درست نشد که نشد.


Error  LNK1104: cannot open file 'opencv_calib5d245d.lib'

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

این خطا  به این علت هستش که شما مسیر lib مربوط به OpenCV رو به پروژتون اضافه نکردید.
روی پروژه راست کلیک کنید و property page .
توی configuration properties->Linker -> General ->Additional Library Directories مسیر lib رو بدید$(OPENCV_DIR)\lib .

موفق باشید.

----------


## goldpower

> این خطا  به این علت هستش که شما مسیر lib مربوط به OpenCV رو به پروژتون اضافه نکردید.
> روی پروژه راست کلیک کنید و property page .
> توی configuration properties->Linker -> General ->Additional Library Directories مسیر lib رو بدید$(OPENCV_DIR)\lib .
> 
> موفق باشید.



دقیقا این کارو انجام داده بودم.  تعجب من هم از همینه .

شما خودتون دقیقا از همین نسخه ها ( ویزوال استدیو 2012 و اپن سی وی 2.4.5 ) استفاده می کنید؟

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

راستی شما اسم فایل lib را اشتباه وارد کردید opencv_calib3d245d.lib
این Lib برای کالیبراسیون 3 بعدی دوربین مورد استفاده قرار می گیره. شما به اشتباه وارد کردید opencv_calib5d245d.lib

موفق باشید

----------


## goldpower

> راستی شما اسم فایل lib را اشتباه وارد کردید opencv_calib3d245d.lib
> این Lib برای کالیبراسیون 3 بعدی دوربین مورد استفاده قرار می گیره. شما به اشتباه وارد کردید opencv_calib5d245d.lib
> 
> موفق باشید


 نه مشکل اصلا این چیزا نیست .  چون اگه اینم نباشه به یکی دیگه گیر می ده .!!!

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

یعنی چی . آپولو که نمی خاید هوا کنید اسم 4 تا lib هست آنجا اضافه کنید تمام.
در ضمن اگر باز هم مشکل داشتید همین جا مطرح کنید.

----------


## goldpower

> یعنی چی . آپولو که نمی خاید هوا کنید اسم 4 تا lib هست آنجا اضافه کنید تمام.
> در ضمن اگر باز هم مشکل داشتید همین جا مطرح کنید.



مشکل حل شد .( بوسیله cmake دوباره lib و bin مورد نظر رو ساختم )

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

ولی مشکل بالا نیازی به make دوباره نداشت cmake برای زمانی هستش که شما نیاز به استفاده از feature ی داشته باشید که تو مد استاندارد وجود نداره مثلاً استفاده کتابخانه به صورت استاتیک یا استفاده از gpu و موارد دیگر.

----------


## goldpower

> ولی مشکل بالا نیازی به make دوباره نداشت cmake برای زمانی هستش که شما نیاز به استفاده از feature ی داشته باشید که تو مد استاندارد وجود نداره مثلاً استفاده کتابخانه به صورت استاتیک یا استفاده از gpu و موارد دیگر.


در هر صورت کار منو که راه انداخت.

----------


## manafzade

آقا مصطفی درست می گن. فقط کافیه آدرس include , lib رو درست اضافه کنین
فقط اگه میشه من درست متوجه نشدم چه زمانی cmake لازمه می تونین بیشتر توضیح بدین

----------


## manafzade

و یه سوال دیگه 
برای ساختن هر پروژه باید این کار انجام بشه: اضافه کردن آدرسهای include , lib در property پروژه؟
نمیشه یه کاری کرد مثلا تو یه فایل txt چیزی یه بار این آدرسا رو بدیم و فقط این فایلو تو پروژه هامون کپی کنیم. دیگه لازم نباشه هی بریم تو قسمت property اونا رو اضافه کنیم. مرسی

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

جواب سوال اول زمانی CMake استفاده می کنیم که نیاز داشته باشیم سورس OpenCV را مجدداً کامپایل کنیم و با آن options های که ما نیاز داریم به فرض نیاز به استفاده از gpu داشته باشیم که بایستی تیک های مربوط به cuda رو انتخاب کنیم و یا IPP نیاز داشته باشیم و یا اینکه نیاز داشته باشیم OpenCV را به صورت static داشته باشیم برای مواردی که نیاز داشته باشیم فقط در سمت مقصد یک dll را انتقال بدیم نه همه dll های کتابخانه OpenCV را و برعکس گاهی نیاز داشته باشید بعضی از Options ها را بردارید من خودم چون از مستندات و sample ها استفاده نمی کنم این گزینه را غیر فعال می کنم که سریع تر هم build میشه.
جواب سوال دوم شما می تونید به جای استفاده از تنظیمات پروژه از تنظیمات کامپایلر استفاده کنید و یک بار مسیر include و lib را اضافه کنید و در همه پروژه ها از آن استفاده نماید tools->options->projects & options->vC++‎ directories->show directories for گزینه inlcude filesرا انتخاب کنید مسیر inlcude ها و  library files را انتخاب کنید و مسیر lib ها را وارد نماید.

----------


## ImanNabipour

با سلام و احترام
من ورژن opencv 4.1.1 و ویژوال استودیو ۲۰۱۹ را نصب کردم. تمام مراحل نصب opencv را به ترتیب انجام دادم ( سیستم من ۶۴ بیت است و در ویژوال استودیو هم تنضیمات را برای  ۶۴ بیت انجام دادم). در آخر پس از نوشتن یک کد نمونه و دیباگ این خطا ظاهر می شود: 
ابتدا فایل gfluidimgproc_func.simd.hpp باز می شود که محل این فایل در این مسیر قرار دارد:
D:\opencv\sources\modules\gapi\src\backends\fluid
و در این فایل باز شده در سطر ۸۷۹ آن این خطا ظاهر شده و برنامه متوقف می شود:
Unhandled exception at 0x000007FEA6CF3AE2 (opencv_world411d.dll) in cvtest.exe: 0xC000001D: Illegal Instruction. occurred
لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید در این مورد چیکار کنم؟
با تشکر

----------

